# Dokumentation Indramat Ecodrive



## mzva (23 Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wir haben einen Indramat Ecodrive (DKC11-1-040-7-FW) mit Motor (MKD090B-047-KP0-KN) sehr guenstig fuer eine Antriebsaufgabe bekommen, leider ohne Doku. Habe das WWW schon bemueht leider ohne Erfolg (server wartungsarbeiten). Ueber die Suche habe ich auch nichts gefunden.
Hat von euch jemand eine Doku des oben beschrieben Drives zur Hand?

Gruss

mzva


----------



## sps-concept (23 Oktober 2007)

*Indramat*

Hallo,

da brauchste die Indramat Drivehelp... sind ca 200MB als Installation.

André


----------



## mzva (23 Oktober 2007)

Danke Andre,

da ich bis jetzt noch nichts mit diesen Antrieben zu tun hatte, wollte ich mir zuerst die Doku mal anschauen.
Wo bekomm ich den Drivehelp?

mzva


----------



## sps-concept (23 Oktober 2007)

*DriveHelp*

Hallo,

mal bei Rexroth anfragen? Oder mal googeln. 


Die Version die ich kenne ist englisch/deutsch. Aber ich kriegs nich mehr installiert. Vielleicht müsste man in der os.dat mal rumschreiben wegen XP.

[Info]
Name=PLATFORM
Version=1.00.000
[0x0009]
OS Independent=0x0000000000000000
Windows 3.1 & 3.11=0x0000000000000001
Windows 95=0x0000000000000010
Windows NT 3.51 (Intel)=0x0000000000001000
Windows NT 3.51 (Alpha)=0x0000000000002000
Windows NT 3.51 (MIPS)=0x0000000000004000
Windows NT 4.0 (Intel)=0x0000000000010000
Windows NT 4.0 (Alpha)=0x0000000000020000
Windows NT 4.0 (MIPS)=0x0000000000040000

André


----------



## ybbs (23 Oktober 2007)

Guck mal unter http://www.boschrexroth.com/borexmv...S&publication=NET&ccat_id=10290&remindCcat=on
Falls obiger links wegen der abgelaufenen SessionId nicht funktioniert, kannst Du es hier probieren. http://www.boschrexroth.com/borexmvz2/Category.jsp?publication=NET&ccat_id=10000&language=en-US Dann Antriebstechnik -> Ecodrive01 -> Projektierung


----------

